# First Oil Change



## CWODon (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey,

I just bought a 3032E and can't find any real good answers on when to perform the first oil change. Some say at 100 hours but that seems way too far. Normally you would do the first change at 25 - 50 hours I would think. I've worked on marine diesels for 27 years and 100 hours isn't the norm. Any input. Thanks.

Don


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..CWODon.. Change at 5 hrs, and then every 50 after that with a new filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Don, Welcome to the forum! Second what Walt said.


----------

